# Installation de Windows 10 impossible sur un iMac Late 2014 avec un fusion drive de 3To



## PhalangeDuSinge (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
J'avais déjà posté ici il y a quelques temps afin te tenter de trouver une solution à mon problème. Le fil du sujet ayant pris plusieurs orientations, et n'ayant toujours pas trouver de solution à mon problème, je crée un nouveau sujet afin de savoir si l'un (l'une) d'entre vous a déjà rencontré "mon" problème et a trouvé une solution. 

Depuis l'installation de Mojave, ma partition Windows (créée via bootcamp) avait été rendue inutilisable (elle portait un nom avec une extension .dmg).

Je l'avais donc supprimée (manuellement) et tenté une nouvelle installation via bootcamp. Depuis cette date (soit aux alentours de novembre 2018) je suis dans l'impossibilité de créer une nouvelle partition windows 10 via bootcamp. J'ai systématiquement le même message m'informant que la partition n'a pas pu être créer ou qu'elle est introuvable. 
Pour faire simple, lors de l'utilisation de bootcamp, tout se passe bien jusqu'au "formatage". Une fois formaté, il est incapable d'utiliser une partition pour installer windows.

Certains membres (macomaniac, pour ne citer que lui) avaient tenté de me trouver une solution, mais en vain. 

En juin 2019, j'avais donc contacté l'assistance Apple (tchat, téléphone, mail,...) mais aucun d'eux n'avait réussi à résoudre mon problème (après de multiples formatages et réinstallations....). La dernière réponse que j'avais eu était que "les ingénieurs étaient sur le coup et que le problème sera résolu à la sortie de catalina".

Catalina est sortie, a été installée et, comme je m'en doutais, nous en sommes toujours au même point.

Apple a pourtant reconnu que les fusion drive de 3To avait posé problème avec Mojave, mais ils sont dans l'impossibilité de trouver une solution. 
Il m'a été demandé, à mes frais, de me rendre chez un réparateur apple pour faire diagnostiquer ma machine (ce que je refuse catégoriquement, sans un accord de prise en charge de leur part).

J'ai récemment voulu me replonger dans mon problème et là, horreur, j'ai l'impression que la structure du disque a bien changé avec le passage à Catalina.

Voila pour ma longue et fastidieuse histoire, en espérant que l'un d'entre vous aura une solution à me proposer (j'ai bien pensé à lui mettre un bon coup de masse, mais bon....)


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2019)

Il est vrai qu'Apple a mis beaucoup de temps à mentionner clairement qu'il y avait un problème avec un iMac ou Mac mini avec l'option FusionDrive... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149


> *macOS 10.14.6*
> Cette mise à jour :
> 
> Rend les numéros téléchargés disponibles dans la section Mes magazines d’Apple News+, à la fois en ligne et hors ligne.
> ...



...le problème est qu'à ce jour, ce problème existe encore. De plus, maintenant avec la structure du disque dur particulière avec macOS Catalina, ça ne va pas arranger les choses. N'ayant jamais eu de Mac avec l'option FusionDrive, je ne peux en dire plus et je n'ai pas encore fait d'essai d'installation/désinstallation sous macOS Catalina.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir Locke.
Reconnaître qu'il y a des soucis avec le FusionDrive est bien, mais remédier au problème serait mieux. Pourtant fidèle à la marque depuis de nombreuses années, je vais certainement revenir au bon vieux Pc qui est certes parfois capricieux sur certains points mais reste tout de même moins contraignant...


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2019)

Sur le fond tout dépend de tes besoins sous Windows. J'ai une machine virtuelle de Windows 10 créée avec VMware Fusion et un disque dur en Thunderbolt bootable. Pour ce dernier c'est une autre histoire, car à la base il faut impérativement faire une installation de Windows 10 dans le disque dur interne avant de pouvoir utiliser Winclone.

Dans une machine virtuelle, beaucoup de logiciels fonctionneront sans problème, j'en veux pour preuve avoir fait tourner 3DS Max un poids lourd en 3D. Certes il peut y avoir un peu de latence pour certaines opérations, mais pas en modélisation. Le seul inconvénient est que tout sera de l'émulation, mais bon au niveau processeur, pas de souci, on ne peut attribuer que la moitié de la mémoire d'un Mac, la partie graphique avec un écran Retina sera reconnue. Pour moi, c'est une bonne alternative.

Une autre alternative que j'ai utilisée avec succès est d'avoir dans son entourage un PC dans lequel on vient tout juste d'installer une version de Windows 10, histoire de ne pas avoir de données personnelles du propriétaire. Puis de faire un clonage en utilisant *EaseUS Todo Backup* dans un disque dur SSD dans un boîtier USB 3.0. Je maintiens que cette possibilité fonctionne, par contre avec le logiciel de clonage, il faut impérativement sélectionner l'option Optimiser pour un SSD.


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (8 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour tes réponses @Locke , mais je crois que je vais jeter l'éponge. Et apparemment, je dois certainement être le seul à rencontrer ce problème d'impossibilité d'installation de Win10 depuis Mojave avec mon FusionDrive de 3To. 
Merci à toi et à @macomaniac pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2019)

PhalangeDuSinge a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses @Locke , mais je crois que je vais jeter l'éponge. Et apparemment, je dois certainement être le seul à rencontrer ce problème d'impossibilité d'installation de Win10 depuis Mojave avec mon FusionDrive de 3To.
> Merci à toi et à @macomaniac pour l'aide apportée.


Le problème est qu'Apple mentionne bien qu'il y a un problème avec une catégorie de Mac mini et iMac ayant l'option FusionDrive, mais ne dit pas explicitement ce qu'il faut faire, hormis avoir fait la dernière mise à jour de macOS Mojave en 10.14.6 !


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (8 Novembre 2019)

Me concernant, le passage à Mojave a rendu l'installation Win10 impossible. Les multiples restaurations du système et downgrade n'ont pas résolu le problème. Je ne parviens même plus à l'installer sous Yosemite.... La seule réponse qui m'est apportée est que le problème va être remonté jusqu'aux "Ingénieurs" pour une prochaine mise à jour. Et à la mise à jour suivante, on me refile ma même réponse....


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2019)

Je n'ai jamais eu de Mac avec une option FusionDrive de 3 To, donc je ne sais pas pourquoi ça peut bloquer et à quel moment ? Il y a un décalage dans la structure du disque dur interne après une certaine capacité, mais pourquoi et de combien ? De plus, ce problème existe aussi avec une option FusionDrive de 1 To. Et à ce jour, sur internet je n'ai trouvé ni lu aucune solution possible !


----------



## PhalangeDuSinge (8 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu de Mac avec une option FusionDrive de 3 To, donc je ne sais pas pourquoi ça peut bloquer et à quel moment ? Il y a un décalage dans la structure du disque dur interne après une certaine capacité, mais pourquoi et de combien ? De plus, ce problème existe aussi avec une option FusionDrive de 1 To. Et à ce jour, sur internet je n'ai trouvé ni lu aucune solution possible !


Je ne pensais pas que ce type de problème pouvait exister.... Les PCs sont parfois de vrais usines à gaz, mais je ne me suis jamais retrouvé dans une telle situation sous windows.... Et maintenant le pompon avec Catalina est que les applications 32Bits ne sont plus compatibles. Où va le monde ???


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *PhalangeDuSinge*

Je réagis tardivement à ce fil -->

- dans le seul & même *Conteneur apfs* qui héberge actuellement ton installation de Catalina > tu peux très bien créer un autre volume vide > et l'utiliser comme destination d'une installation de High Sierra (pour cette installation > il faut configurer une clé d'installation démarrable de cet OS et démarrer dessus). Plusieurs OS d'âges différents peuvent très bien coexister en effet dans un seul *Conteneur apfs*.​
- cela fait > démarre sur le volume High Sierra > et utilise son Assistant BootCamp pour créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* et installer Windows.​
=> est-ce que ça fonctionnerait par hasard ?


----------



## johann51 (17 Novembre 2019)

absolument le meme soucis que toi phalangedusinge

tu n'es pas seul

fusion drive 1TO


----------

